# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Tắm biển Đồi Dương, tha hồ tận hưởng

## thuylatravel

*Đồi Dương là tên một bãi tắm biển, một công viên tọa lạc ngay  trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết, hướng đại lộ Nguyễn Tất Thành, du khách  đi thẳng khoảng 1km nữa là đến bãi biển Đồi Dương – Thương Chánh. Ngày  nay, bãi biển Đồi Dương được nhắc đến thường xuyên trong những điểm đến  của du lịch Phan Thiết bởi những “tận hưởng” mà nó đem lại cho du khách.*

 Từ Trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết theo hướng đại lộ Nguyễn Tất Thành,  du khách đi thẳng khoảng 1km nữa là đến bãi biển Đồi Dương – Thương  Chánh. Là bãi tắm mà tên tuổi của nó đã gắn liền với lịch sử xây dựng và  phát triển thành phố biển này.

Bãi biển Đồi Dương là một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất ở Phan Thiết

 Bãi tắm Đồi Dương tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết, nằm  trong huyện ven biển Hàm Tân, cách huyện lỵ Hàm Tân hơn 2km về hướng  Đông Bắc, bãi biển Đồi Dương với những bãi cát trắng xen lẫn các đồi đất  thấp thoải dần ra biển. Bờ biển nông, cát thoải, biển êm, nước trong  xanh, môi trường thiên nhiên ở đây rất trong lành. Nếu như khu vực Hàm  Tiến – Mũi Né là bãi tắm riêng của các khu resort chỉ dành cho du khách  của họ, thì Đồi Dương là bãi tắm công cộng dành cho công chúng.
 Sở dĩ có tên gọi “Đồi Dương” là do khi xưa, nơi đây là một vùng rộng  lớn trồng rất nhiều cây phi lao (dương) chắn gió. Tuy nhiên, hiện nay  khu vực trồng dương đã bị thu hẹp rất nhiều, bởi các công trình xây dựng  (khách sạn, nhà hàng, quán cà phê…).

Ngắm hoàng hôn thật thú vị


 Tuy nhiên, hiện nay khu vực trồng dương đã bị thu hẹp rất nhiều vì  phần lớn đất dành cho khách sạn Novotel Phan Thiết. Bãi tắm Đồi Dương  bây giờ mang tên chính thức là Công viên Đồi Dương. Biển Đồi Dương là  một trong những bãi tắm đẹp ở thành phố Phan Thiết, với những hàng phi  lao chạy dọc theo bờ biển. Đồi Dương là bãi tắm mà tên tuổi của nó đã  gắn liền với lịch sử xây dựng và phát triển thành phố biển này. Biển Đồi  Dương được gọi như vậy là vì ngày xưa, nơi đây là một vùng rộng lớn  trồng rất nhiều cây dương chắn gió. Tuy nhiên, hiện nay khu vực trồng  dương đã bị thu hẹp rất nhiều vì phần lớn đất dành cho khách sạn Novotel  Phan Thiết. Bãi tắm Đồi Dương bây giờ mang tên chính thức là Công viên  Đồi Dương.

Ngồi nhâm nhi cà phê bên cạnh rừng thông quả là thích thú vô cùng


 Bãi biển Đồi Dương là một bãi tắm đẹp và đã trở thành một địa điểm du  lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố Phan Thiết. Tại đây, dọc bờ biển là hàng  loạt các quán cà phê dưới tán những cây phi lao, ngồi nhâm nhi cà phê ở  đây vào những buổi chiều, người ta có cảm giác thoải mái với gió biển và  không khí của biển.

Tha hồ tắm biển


 Để tận hưởng không khí của Đồi Dương, bạn hãy liên hệ đặt tour du  lịch Phan Thiết của chúng tôi sớm nhất sẽ có ưu đãi lớn cho bạn.
*Công ty Cổ phần Du lịch Bến Nghé*
 117-39 Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh, P.22, Q. Bình Thạnh, Tp.HCM
* ĐT:* (08) 3840 5160 – 3840 5161 – 3514 4132
*Hotline:* 0919 100 864

----------


## thuylatravel

_Khi đi du lịch ở bất cứ đâu đặc biệt là du lịch Phan Thiết  nhiều du khách đặt ra những câu hỏi và băn khoăn chủ yếu về nơi ở, điểm  đến, giá vé, chi phí đi lại…Sau đây, là một số câu hỏi phổ biến của du  khách thắc mắc khi du lịch đến với Phan Thiết – Mũi Né gửi đến qua email  cũng như gọi trực tiếp qua hotline. Bạn hãy tham khảo một số câu hỏi  cũng như câu trả lời để giúp cho chuyến đi du lịch của bạn thật thú vị._

*1/ Đi du lịch đến Phan Thiết – Mũi Né mấy ngày là đủ ?*
 Từ Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh đi Phan Thiết phải di chuyển hơn 200km (đi  đến Phan Thiết thì chỉ mất 198km nhưng di chuyển vào Mũi Né thì đi  khoảng hơn 20km nữa), thời gian đi mất ít nhất 4 tiếng dù là bạn đi  phương tiện gì. Như vậy thời gian đi và về sẽ mất hết hơn 400km tương  đương hơn 8 tiếng di chuyển = 1 ngày.

Rất nhiều loại hình dịch vụ ở Phan Thiết

 - Nếu đi 2 ngày thì bạn chỉ có thời gian 1 ngày 1 đêm để khám phá  Phan Thiết – Mũi Né, liệu chăng đủ? Sẽ đủ nếu bạn chọn khám phá hoặc là  khu vực Phan Thiết hoặc là khu vực Mũi Né; nếu thăm quan, khám phá hết  luôn các điểm du lịch tại Phan Thiết lẫn Mũi Né thì bạn sẽ khá vất vả,  chuyến đi của bạn sẽ là: di chuyển, di chuyển và… di chuyển. Liệu lúc về  lại Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh bạn có còn đủ sức khỏe và sự tỉnh táo để lái  xe? (nếu đi xe máy).
 - Nếu đi 3 ngày, bạn có thời gian trống là 2 ngày và 2 đêm (đã trừ  thời gian đi và về), sẽ dễ dàng hơn cho bạn khi khám phá cả khu vực  Thành phố Phan Thiết lẫn khu vực Mũi Né.
Bản thân Tùng Lâm khi đi Phan Thiết thường thích đi 3 ngày hơn. Tuy  nhiên trong một số trường hợp khách quan (kinh phí, thời gian rảnh) thì  đành phải đi 2 ngày.
*2/ Từ Ga Phan Thiết làm thế nào tôi đi đến Mũi Né nếu tôi không có xe máy ?*
*Trả lời :*
 HIện tại từ Ga Phan Thiết không có tuyến xe bus nên bạn chỉ có 2 cách duy nhất để đi đến Mũi Né đó là :
 - Taxi : Khoản 300,000 VND một chiều
 - Xe bus : Từ ga Phan Thiết bạn có thể đi xe ôm hoặc taxi đến trạm xe  bus ở Siêu thị Coop Mart , sau đó bạn chờ tuyến xe bus số 1 .
*3/  Nếu tôi muốn đi thẳng từ TP HCM đến Resort ở Mũi Né thì tôi đi bằng phương tiện gì là tiện lợi nhất ?*
*Trả lời :*
 Với hành trình đi thẳng từ TP HCM đến Mũi Né thì bạn nên đi bằng xe  của Phương Trang , hoặc Tâm Hạnh , Sinh Cafe vì trạm cuối cùng của các  tuyến xe này nằm ở Mũi Né , nên bạn muốn tới Resort nào thì họ sẽ dừng  lại ở đó cho bạn xuống .
*4/ Tôi phải mua bản đồ du lịch Phan Thiết ở đâu tại Phan Thiết ?*
*Trả lời :*
 Bản đồ du lịch Phan Thiết được bán tại nhà sách Fahasa nằm trên tầng 1 của siêu thị Coop Mart Phan Thiết .
*5/ Nếu tôi ở Phan Thiết thì tôi tham quan được những địa danh nào  ?*
*Trả lời :*
 - Khu di tích trường Dục Thanh: Ngay Trên bờ sông Phan Thiết, đây là  nơi có trường DỤC THANH nơi Chủ Tịch Hồ Chí Minh đã ở và dạy học năm  1910, trường được xây dựng vào năm 1907 cùng với ĐÔNG KINH NGHĨA THỤC,  hưởng ứng phong trào DUY TÂN.
- Bãi Biển Phan Thiết : cách trung tâm thành phố 1km, cuối đường Nguyễn Tất Thành.

Dinh Vạn Thủy Tú

 - Dinh Vạn Thủy Tú: Ngay góc đường Ngư Ông và Phan Chu Trinh: Đt:  3820 362. Các vạn chài dọc biển Miền Trung thường xây dinh để thờ cá Voi  , hay ông NAM HẢI, dinh Vạn Thủy Tú nguyên nằm ngay trên bờ biển, rồi  biển bồi lấp dần nên mới xa bờ như hiện nay. Trải qua 200năm tồn tại,  dinh đến nay có hơn 100 bộ xương có cốt ÔNg (xương cá voi lớn) cốt  Bà(xương rùa) và cốt Câu ( xương cá voi nhỏ)
Khoảng sân trước Dinh có nhà trưng bày bộ xương cá vơi dài hơn 20m, lớn hơn bộ xương trưng bày ở Viện Hải Dương học Nha Trang.
 - Tháp Chàm Phú Hài: Tháp ở trên đường đi Mũi né cách Phan Thiết  khoản 3km, còn gọi là tháp PÔ SA NƯ thế kỷ thứ VIII là tháp CHIÊM THÀNH  cổ nhất còn tồn tại. Tháp bị hư hại nặng, phần phục chế kô thể tái hiện  được các chạm khắc cổ. Tháp nằm trên đỉnh đồi ven đường. từ đây nhìn  toàn cảnh đẹp, Cạnh đó là Lầu Ông Hoàng, vì thời Pháp có một ông hoàng  Pháp xây ở đây một biệt thự, nhưng nay đã tan nát hết.
*6/ Tôi thấy trên các trang Nhommua , Runhau… hay bán các  Voucher di lịch Resort giá rẻ lắm , có khi giảm đến 60% . Vậy tôi có nên  tin tưởng khi mua các Voucher đó không ? Tôi có bị phân biệt gì khi sử  dụng Voucher đó không ?*
*Trả lời : * 
 Tôi khuyên các bạn nên cân nhắc hoặc phải cẩn thận”đọc kỷ hướng dẩn  sử dụng ” trước khi mua các voucher từ các trang web này. Vì đã có rất  nhiều du khách than phiền về những voucher này với chúng tôi . Giá gốc  họ đưa ra chỉ là giá ảo và thực sự không cao như vậy, trên thực tế giá  chỉ rẻ hơn 5 – 10 % .
*7/ Tôi phải tìm các máy ATM ở Phan Thiết như thế nào ?*
*Trả lời :*
 Khi bạn du lịch đến Phan Thiết – Mũi Né , đôi khi có nhiều trường hợp  bạn mang theo không đủ tiền hoặc bạn không muốn mang theo nhiều tiền  bên mình và muốn lưu trữ nó ở chiếc thẻ ATM . Với những trường hợp như  vậy thì khi đến Phan Thiết – Mũi Né bạn cần phải biết các địa chỉ đặt  máy ATM . Bài viết này sẽ cung cấp cho bạn thông tin về điều đó .
*8/ Công ty du lịch nào có Tour du lịch Phan Thiết giá tốt hiện nay?*
*Trả lời:*
 Hiện nay, có rất nhiều công ty du lịch đi Phan Thiết, gợi ý hay cho  bạn là công ty du lịch Bến Nghé hiện đang có nhiều tour giá rẻ và có cả  nhiều dịch vụ kèm theo như cho thuê xe du lịch, …
 Bạn liên hệ với công ty Du Lịch Bến Nghé để có được tour rẻ nhất:
*Công ty Cổ phần Du lịch Bến Nghé*
 117-39 Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh, P.22, Q. Bình Thạnh, Tp.HCM
* ĐT:* (08) 3840 5160 – 3840 5161 – 3514 4132
*Hotline:* 0919 100 864

----------

